# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تاثیر معدل به احتمال 100 درصد مثبت خواهد شد!

## Mr.Gentleman

دوستان عزیز لطفا ادبتون رو در این تاپیک رعایت کنین 
جناب سبطی عزیز و دوست داشتنی داره برای ما تلاش میکنه و انشااله در روز یکشنبه 100 درصد مثبت خواهد شد 
پس *نگرانــــ* نباشید.
امید 100 درصد دارم که تاثیر معدل هم برای 95 و هم برای 96 مثبته 
پس بازم میگم نگران نباشین :Yahoo (116): 
یه دلیل دیگه هم براتون دارم اونم اینهکه کسایی که دیروز رادیو گوش دادن در بین صحبت ها ی چیز گفته شد اونم این بود 

خدایی دیروز تویه مجلس میگفت: من میدونم دانش اموزان که از معدل معترض  میشن و نگرانن ولی نگران نباشن،پس با این حساب خیلی راحت میشه فهمید تاثیر معدل 100 درصد مثبته 
دلیل سوم که مطمئنا مثبت میشه چرا ادامه  جلسه دیروز به یکشنبه موکول شد؟یکم فکر کنیم نه؟
========================
پست اپدیت شد 
دوستان دیروز به یکی نماینده ها زنگ زدم ولی جواب نداد حالا بهم زنگ زده بود متوجه نشده بودم الان بهش زنگ زدم و قضه رو گفتم و گفتند باشه چشم هیچ نگرانیی نداشته باشین در خصوص معدل حل میشه 
حدود یک دقیقس که از تماسم با ایشون میگذره 
ساعت 11


  پایان

----------


## Rezchita

آفرین به آقای سبطی
ما قبولش داریم

----------


## abraham

> آفرین به آقای سبطی
> ما قبولش داریم


درود بر شرفش

----------


## _fatemeh_

پیش دانشگاهی چی؟ اونم مثبته؟؟

----------


## Amir h

بچه ها اگه مثبت شه 
1. واسه همه ی دیپلمه هاست یا فقط 84 تا 92؟؟؟
2. اگه مثبت شه واسه کنکور 96 هم هست؟؟؟؟؟    یعنی مثبت شه واسه کنکور 96 وکسایی که دیپلمه ی 92 به بعد هستن هم هست؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> پیش دانشگاهی چی؟ اونم مثبته؟؟


ان شالله بله

----------


## mehdi.den

خخخخخخخخخخ شماها شاهکارید
خواهشا یکبار خودتون اون طرح مجلس ر وبخونید بعد افسارتون رو بدین دست کسایی مثل سبطی

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> بچه ها اگه مثبت شه 
> 1. واسه همه ی دیپلمه هاست یا فقط 84 تا 92؟؟؟
> 2. اگه مثبت شه واسه کنکور 96 هم هست؟؟؟؟؟    یعنی مثبت شه واسه کنکور 96 وکسایی که دیپلمه ی 92 به بعد هستن هم هست؟؟؟؟؟


اول اگه اول صحبتت بردار امید 100 درصد داشته باش که مثبته
دوم بله برای همه مثبته
سوم برای 96 هم همون خواهد بود

----------


## fantom

دلیلشون اصلا قانع کننده نیست

----------


## Ali77

خدا کنه اینطور که آقای سبطی میگن بشه.ولی خداییش این ترمیمی که گذاشتن گویای اینه که تاثیر قطعیه. :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> خخخخخخخخخخ شماها شاهکارید
> خواهشا یکبار خودتون اون طرح مجلس ر وبخونید بعد افسارتون رو بدین دست کسایی مثل سبطی


در جواب شما سکوت میکنم و جوابی نمیدهم!
جواب اب... خاموشیست!

----------


## -AMiN-

> خخخخخخخخخخ شماها شاهکارید
> خواهشا یکبار خودتون اون طرح مجلس ر وبخونید بعد افسارتون رو بدین دست کسایی مثل سبطی


 شما افسار دارین قرار نیست همه داشته باشن !!!!

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

خدایی دیروز تو مجلس میگفت: من میدونم دانش اموزان که از معدل متضرر میشن نگرانن ولی نگران نباشن،

حرفاش میشه گفت راجع به تاثیر مثبت بود

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

خدایی دیروز تو مجلس میگفت: من میدونم دانش اموزان که از معدل متضرر میشن نگرانن ولی نگران نباشن،

حرفاش میشه گفت راجع به تاثیر مثبت بود

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> خدایی دیروز تو مجلس میگفت: من میدونم دانش اموزان که از معدل متضرر میشن نگرانن ولی نگران نباشن،
> 
> حرفاش میشه گفت راجع به تاثیر مثبت بود


با اجازه شما به پست اضاف شد

----------


## biology115

> خدایی دیروز تو مجلس میگفت: من میدونم دانش اموزان که از معدل متضرر میشن نگرانن ولی نگران نباشن،
> 
> حرفاش میشه گفت راجع به تاثیر مثبت بود


خدایی کیه ؟؟؟؟؟

همون ابراهیم خدایی منظورته ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Farhad2052

یه سر برین پیج فیاضی کله شخمی..دوتا پست مونده به اخر یه نفر حرفای جالبی زده و چن سوال پرسیده که کاملا منطقین.ولی فیاضی جوابی نداده.اگه بشه سوالاشو یجوری به گوش بقیه نماینده ها رسوند خیلی خوب میشد...

----------


## Dan_Gh

اون که قبلا هم 5% مثبت بود :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Ali77

> خدایی دیروز تو مجلس میگفت: من میدونم دانش اموزان که از معدل متضرر میشن نگرانن ولی نگران نباشن،
> 
> حرفاش میشه گفت راجع به تاثیر مثبت بود


خیلی دو پهلو حرف میزنه.میتونه منظورش ترمیمم باشه.

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> خیلی دو پهلو حرف میزنه.میتونه منظورش ترمیمم باشه.


اگه منظور ایشون ترمیم بود هیچوقت اینجحور نمیگفت راحت مشخص میکرد که اقا برین ترمیم کنین  نه که اینجور پیچ بده

----------


## samir93

> دوستان عزیز لطفا ادبتون رو در این تاپیک رعایت کنین 
> جناب سبطی عزیز و دوست داشتنی داره برای ما تلاش میکنه و انشااله در روز یکشنبه 100 درصد مثبت خواهد شد 
> پس *نگرانــــ* نباشید.
> امید 100 درصد دارم که تاثیر معدل هم برای 95 و هم برای 96 مثبته 
> پس بازم میگم نگران نباشین
> یه دلیل دیگه هم براتون دارم اونم اینهکه کسایی که دیروز رادیو گوش دادن در بین صحبت ها ی چیز گفته شد اونم این بود 
> 
> خدایی دیروز تویه مجلس میگفت: من میدونم دانش اموزان که از معدل معترض  میشن و نگرانن ولی نگران نباشن،پس با این حساب خیلی راحت میشه فهمید تاثیر معدل 100 درصد مثبته 
> 
> ...


جان عزیزت بیخال ما شو اقای سبطی؛بچه هابقران دارین بازی داده میشید؛به علی 90درصد لجبازی نماینده ها بخاطر سبطی وامثال سبطیه!
مگه شما نبودی که میگفتی مانمیذاریم تصویب شه؟مگه دم به دقیقه واسه بالابردن امار سایتت بیانیه نمیدادی که nتا نماینده رو راضی کردی؟مگه اطلاعیه ندادی که ال میکنم بل میکنم؟کوووووووووووووو ......؟؟؟کجان ادعاهات؟کجا قول وقرارت؟
الانم که تصویب شده یه بازی جدید شروع کردی!
دوروزبعدم که قطعی شد یه بیانیه میدی و تثبیت قهرمان بازیت و میری سر انتشاراتت و افزایش تیراژ کتابات با سواستفاده از سادگی و وضعیت نابسامان دوستای ساده من وامثال من!
ول کن جان عزیزت!
اقامن خودم همه کتاباتو میخرم؛اصن تو گاندی تو کاسترو تو ماندلا؛تو قهرمان!
خسته نباشی

----------


## Mr.mTf

> 


دقیقا چیزی که از مدیران سایت سنجش چندین بار پرسیدم....مثبت خواهد شد که بهتر از تاثیر قطعی و مسلما بدتر از حذف تاثیره
ولی خوب خودش ی دستاورده
به نظرم دیگه گفتن دو پهلو شاید منظورش یه چیز دیگس و غیره بی معنیه...حتی میشه خبر یکشنبه رو هم دنبال نکرد

----------


## arnika

خداروشككككككككر...انشاالله خبراي خووبي ب گوش برسه...

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

پست اپدیت شد بخونین

----------


## ali.rainy

اینقدر ساده نباشید
کسی چه می دونه ... شاید کسی که داره این پست را نشر میده خودش دکتر!! سطحی باشه
خخخخخخخ

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> اینقدر ساده نباشید
> کسی چه می دونه ... شاید کسی که داره این پست را نشر میده خودش دکتر!! سطحی باشه
> خخخخخخخ


عجب
بذار چند نفرو یاد کنم یکم بخندن! @ah.at 
با کیا شدیم 70 ملیون!

----------


## ali.rainy

> دوستان عزیز لطفا ادبتون رو در این تاپیک رعایت کنین 
> جناب سبطی عزیز و دوست داشتنی داره برای ما تلاش میکنه و انشااله در روز یکشنبه 100 درصد مثبت خواهد شد 
> پس *نگرانــــ* نباشید.
> امید 100 درصد دارم که تاثیر معدل هم برای 95 و هم برای 96 مثبته 
> پس بازم میگم نگران نباشین
> یه دلیل دیگه هم براتون دارم اونم اینهکه کسایی که دیروز رادیو گوش دادن در بین صحبت ها ی چیز گفته شد اونم این بود 
> 
> خدایی دیروز تویه مجلس میگفت: من میدونم دانش اموزان که از معدل معترض  میشن و نگرانن ولی نگران نباشن،پس با این حساب خیلی راحت میشه فهمید تاثیر معدل 100 درصد مثبته 
> دلیل سوم که مطمئنا مثبت میشه چرا ادامه  جلسه دیروز به یکشنبه موکول شد؟یکم فکر کنیم نه؟
> ...


باشه چشم!!!!
عجب نماینده ای

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> باشه چشم!!!!
> عجب نماینده ای
> 
> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


در جواب فروارد های شما دوست عزیز جوابی ندارم
چون بقیشو میدونین نه؟ :Yahoo (105):

----------


## biology115

> عجب
> بذار چند نفرو یاد کنم یکم بخندن! @ah.at 
> با کیا شدیم 70 ملیون!


به قولی ، خدایا این شادیها رو از ما نگیر ...

----------


## arnika

اييييول....مررسي از پيگيريتون....  :Y (518): 
انشاالله ك ب نفع هممون باشه...

----------


## Reza.IQ

اگه تاثیر مثبت بشه میدونم با اینایی که میان  اینجا موج منفی میدن چکار کنم... خخخخخخخ

----------


## امیر ارسلان

عامو واسه این ملت نمیشه کار انجام داد کلا به همه بدبینن :Yahoo (21): 
سبطی همینجوریشم کتاباش ملیونی فروش داره بخاطر کیفیتش کلا کارش درسته این بشر
شما اولای کتاباشو بخونین کلا با کنکورو این روش درس خوندن مخالفه ولی حالا داره مییبینه بچها بخاطر معدل دارن بیچاره میشن می خواد یه کمکی کنه

----------


## hanjera

حالا اگه این سبطیه چیه..تلاش کنه مثبت بشه تاثیر ، میبرم یه شیرموز بستنی  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> اگه تاثیر مثبت بشه میدونم با اینایی که میان  اینجا موج منفی میدن چکار کنم... خخخخخخخ


اگه مگه نداریم که صد در صد مثبته :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> عامو واسه این ملت نمیشه کار انجام داد کلا به همه بدبینن
> سبطی همینجوریشم کتاباش ملیونی فروش داره بخاطر کیفیتش کلا کارش درسته این بشر
> شما اولای کتاباشو بخونین کلا با کنکورو این روش درس خوندن مخالفه ولی حالا داره مییبینه بچها بخاطر معدل دارن بیچاره میشن می خواد یه کمکی کنه


ایران میدونی کجاس؟
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amir.tk

و یعنی اینکه هیچ چیزی جلوی خواسته ی یه ایرانی رو نمیگیره!!!

----------


## sohil-20

اقا اگه معدل مثبت شد به نظرتون دیگه ترمیم هیچ ارزشی نداره برامون ؟؟؟

----------


## امیر ارسلان

من همچنان نمدونم تاثیر مثبت با قطعی فرقش چیه :Yahoo (20): 
خب وقتی من و یه نفر دیگه یه درصدو بزنیم بعد اون معدلش بالاتر باشه رتبش از من بهتر میشه و در مجموع که حساب کنیم انگار مث قطعیه

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> اقا اگه معدل مثبت شد به نظرتون دیگه ترمیم هیچ ارزشی نداره برامون ؟؟؟


ارزش داره
اگه نمراتت بالاتر باشهرتبت بهتر میشه

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> اقا اگه معدل مثبت شد به نظرتون دیگه ترمیم هیچ ارزشی نداره برامون ؟؟؟


داره ولی نداره!
شما وقتی مثبت شه هیچ ضرری نمیکنی نفعیم نمیکنی 
بجاش میشینی کنکورو خوب میخونی و برات از 100 درصد کنکور حساب میشه و نیازی به ترمیم نیست 
موفق باشی دوست عزیز

----------


## saj8jad

وقتی آدم دلش میخواد این رو خفه کنه  :Yahoo (21): 



درخواست دوم رو هم که از صد تا فحش بدتره واسش فرستادم برگشته میگه موفق باشی  :Yahoo (21):  فک کنم فحششم بدی برمیگرده میگه موفق باشی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> وقتی آدم دلش میخواد این رو خفه کنه


سجاد عزیزم مشکل از توعه...مگه نمیدونی روحیه اینا چقدر حساسه :Yahoo (4): 

اخرش میخواستم بنویسم//مرسی اه  :Yahoo (94): // که بدلیل روحیه ظریفشون پاک کردم
فقط دفعه قبل هم همین حرف رو بهم گفته بود
در ضمن چی شد تو رو هم خریدن؟ :Yahoo (4):  تو که در پست هات مطمعن بودی و امید میدادی در مور مثبت بودن
الان فقط بر طبل شادانه بکوب

 :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> وقتی آدم دلش میخواد این رو خفه کنه 
> 
> 
> 
> درخواست دوم رو هم که از صد تا فحش بدتره واسش فرستادم برگشته میگه موفق باشی  فک کنم فحششم بدی برمیگرده میگه موفق باشی


کلی خندیدم خخخخ دمت گرم

----------


## bbehzad

با توجه به اینکه ترمیم  به کنکور 95   نمیرسه  احتمالش زیاده امسال مثبت شه ولی تو این مملکت رو هیچی نمیشه حساب کرد.صبر کنید  تا یکشنبه.فقط باید شانس بیارید مجلس قا ل قضیه رو بکنه و نده دسته شورا

----------


## saj8jad

> سجاد عزیزم مشکل از توعه...مگه نمیدونی روحیه اینا چقدر حساسه
> 
> اخرش میخواستم بنویسم//مرسی اه // که بدلیل روحیه ظریفشون پاک کردم
> فقط دفعه قبل هم همین حرف رو بهم گفته بود
> در ضمن چی شد تو رو هم خریدن؟ تو که در پست هات مطمعن بودی و امید میدادی در مور مثبت بودن
> الان فقط بر طبل شادانه بکوب


بلی صحیح  :Yahoo (94): 

مگه من خریدنیم گل پسر  :Yahoo (15):  ، هنوزم هر طور حساب میکنم بهترین راه حل مثب شدن تاثیر هستش ، صرفا میخواستم نظر سنجش رو بدونم با اینکه سنجش به تنهایی فعلا کاره ای نیست  :Yahoo (4): 

بکوب  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dr Baq3r

راستی - شنیدین که یکی از نماینده ها گفت این پیامک هایی که ما میفرستادیم سازمان یافته ان  :Yahoo (4):  میگفت پشتش این انتشاراتی ها هستن - نمیدونم این نماینده کجا درس خونده که نمیدونه الان با تصویب این قانون ناشرای کتابای کمک آموزشی بیشتر سود میکنن

----------


## Mr.mTf

> بلی صحیح 
> 
> مگه من خریدنیم گل پسر  ، هنوزم هر طور حساب میکنم بهترین راه حل مثب شدن تاثیر هستش ، صرفا میخواستم نظر سنجش رو بدونم با اینکه سنجش به تنهایی فعلا کاره ای نیست 
> 
> بکوب


شما اقایی
نفوذ خودش رو داره ....گادفادر خدایی
 من می کوبم تو ام بی زحمت
برخیز و پرچم را ببر
بر سردر خانه بکوب

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> راستی - شنیدین که یکی از نماینده ها گفت این پیامک هایی که ما میفرستادیم سازمان یافته ان  میگفت پشتش این انتشاراتی ها هستن - نمیدونم این نماینده کجا درس خونده که نمیدونه الان با تصویب این قانون ناشرای کتابای کمک آموزشی بیشتر سود میکنن


کلا فرقی نمیکنه
انتشاراتیا و کلاسای که برای کنکور بودن میان رو امتحان نهایی مانور میدن  
همین کاری که الانم در حال انجامه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

یه نماینده هم دیروز اون وسط میگفت کیفیت کار معلمای تهران و بقیه جاها یکیه :Yahoo (21): 
خدایی مثلا کرامت تو زیست با معلم ما که اصلن حال نداره بره پای تخته درس بده کجاش یکیه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## KARGADAN.isBACK

آقا من کار ندارم فلان کس چی گفت بهمان کس چی !!!
من سال ۱۳۹۶ میخوام کنکور بدم !!!
برای سال ۹۶ فقط سال سوم تاثیر داره ؟؟ یا سال سوم+چهارم ؟؟؟ یا دوم + سوم+ چهارم ؟؟؟
تاثیر بالاخره قطعیه یا مثبت ؟؟؟
یه نفر که دقیقن میدونه داستان چیه جواب منو بده  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## ismail1373

سازمان سنجش به خاطر اینکه کنکور سال های 93 و 94 زیر سوال نره قطعا تاثیر معدل رو همون تاثیر قطعی ادامه میده...شک نکنید

----------


## mehdi.den

بچه ها اصلا نگران نباشید هفته دیگه که سازمان سنجش اطلاعیه برا تاثیر قطعی رو داد زنگ بزنید به سبطی ازش بپرسید چکار بکنید خخخ خیلی اوسکولین  تو قانون که تصویب کردن نوشته 95 و پس از ان تعیین سوابق تحصیلی با شورای سنجشه 
شما ها حتی معنی این حرف هم نمیدونید 
واقعا که کاربرای این سایت 99 درصدشون جزو سیاهی لشکرای کنکورن

----------


## eman444466

دوستان جسارتا روی حرف هیچکی حساب نکنید چون اینجا ایرانه .یه وقت دیدین از خواب بیدار شدن گفتن تاثییر قطعی 50 درصد !!!!!! دلشون برا ما که نسوخته  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## KARGADAN.isBACK

http://sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=1&id=2271

پس این چیه ؟؟؟؟ بابا اینا دیونن !! به چیزی که خودشون شش ماه پیش تصویب کردنم پایبند نیستن
اینجا دیگه کجاس

----------


## Mojgan*M

> پیش دانشگاهی چی؟ اونم مثبته؟؟


اره پیش دانشگاهی که در هر صورت مثبته

----------


## saj8jad

> بچه ها اصلا نگران نباشید هفته دیگه که سازمان سنجش اطلاعیه برا تاثیر قطعی رو داد زنگ بزنید به سبطی ازش بپرسید چکار بکنید خخخ خیلی اوسکولین  تو قانون که تصویب کردن نوشته 95 و پس از ان تعیین سوابق تحصیلی با شورای سنجشه 
> شما ها حتی معنی این حرف هم نمیدونید 
> واقعا که کاربرای این سایت 99 درصدشون جزو سیاهی لشکرای کنکورن


به حضرتعالی! ادب و تربیت و شعور یاد ندادن که محترمانه صحبت کنی و کاربران رو اینطوری مورد خطاب قرار ندی؟!!  :Yahoo (21): 

اوکی ان شاء الله همونی که شما میگی بشه ولی در خور شخصیت و مؤدبانه صحبت کن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## biology115

> سازمان سنجش به خاطر اینکه کنکور سال های 93 و 94 زیر سوال نره قطعا تاثیر معدل رو همون تاثیر قطعی ادامه میده...شک نکنید


استدلال جنابعالی تو حلق بعضی ها ...

----------


## Tzar

> بچه ها اصلا نگران نباشید هفته دیگه که سازمان سنجش اطلاعیه برا تاثیر قطعی رو داد زنگ بزنید به سبطی ازش بپرسید چکار بکنید خخخ خیلی اوسکولین  تو قانون که تصویب کردن نوشته 95 و پس از ان تعیین سوابق تحصیلی با شورای سنجشه 
> شما ها حتی معنی این حرف هم نمیدونید 
> واقعا که کاربرای این سایت 99 درصدشون جزو سیاهی لشکرای کنکورن


بچه جون از دیروز همینجوری داری بی احترامی میکنی. 
اینو بدون فحش و...  رو حتی یه بچه چهار ساله هم میتونه بده پس احترام خودتو نگه دار ،الان یکی میاد یه چیز دیگه میزاره رو همون اوسکولی که گفتی، ناراحت میشی. 
باشه ما سیاهی لشکر. تو چرا 24ساعته درگیر این تاپیک هایی ؟عزیزم سیاهی لشکر خودتی که میترسی تاثیر مثبت شه و رتبت تغییر کنه. همون قشر ترسوی معدل بالا. 
حالا بدو برو سراغ درست

----------


## ali1375-0016

بنده پارسال با معدل  14.56   ادبیات  23  عربی 13 زبان 66  دینی 66   ریاضی 2  فیزیک 23  شیمی 2   در منطقه 3 ریاضی 5700  اوردم .

                                                                                  امسال با   ادب 50 عربی 60 دین 90 یا 100  زبان 80   ریاضی 30 فیزیک 50 شیمی 30 رتبم تو منطقه چن میشه؟

----------


## biology115

> بنده پارسال با معدل  14.56   ادبیات  23  عربی 13 زبان 66  دینی 66   ریاضی 2  فیزیک 23  شیمی 2   در منطقه 3 ریاضی 5700  اوردم .                                                                                  امسال با   ادب 50 عربی 60 دین 90 یا 100  زبان 80   ریاضی 30 فیزیک 50 شیمی 30 رتبم تو منطقه چن میشه؟


خدا میداند ...

----------


## ali1375-0016

> خدا میداند ...


فرض کن تاثیر +  شه.ای خدااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااا   +         کنش

----------


## Forgotten

دوستان نتیجه نهایی و قطعی کی اعلام میشه ؟

----------


## ali7893

> دوستان نتیجه نهایی و قطعی کی اعلام میشه ؟


فک کنم یکشنبه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Hossein.A

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید . 
حواستون باشه همیشه " *ادب مَـــرد ، بِــه ز دولت اوست* "

زبون نرم ، مارو از تو لونش میکشه بیرون . 
درضمن اونایی که تو مجلس هستن اکثرا ادمای سیاسی هستن . پس شک نکنید در رفتارشون هم سیاست نشون میدن . با اینجور ادما باید مثل خودشون رفتار کرد . 

مورد بعدی اینکه شما وقتی تماس میگیری از حال اون لحظه نماینده خبر ندارین . شاید اعصابش خورد باشه . شاید حوصله نداشته باشه ، شاید خوابش بیاد. در صورتی که احترام رو نگه ندارین ممکنه این حالات تشدید بشه و کلا نظرش حتی اگه به نظر ما نزدیک باشه ، عوض میشه !

اگه قراره کار پیش بره باید با احترام صحبت بشه... مطمئن باشین هیچجای دنیا صحبتای یه انسان بی شخصیت اعتنایی نمیشه !

مورد اخرم اینکه قبل اینکه صحبت کنین خودتونو باید برای رو به رو شدن در هر حالتی اماده کنین . 
همونطور که واسه درساتون نمودار درختی میکشین واسه اینکار هم قبلش فکر کنین که همیشه یه جواب درست برای ادامه بحث و داشتن جواب منطقی داشته باشین .

انشالله اون چیزی صلاح هممون هست اتفاق بیفته

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> بنده پارسال با معدل  14.56   ادبیات  23  عربی 13 زبان 66  دینی 66   ریاضی 2  فیزیک 23  شیمی 2   در منطقه 3 ریاضی 5700  اوردم .
> 
>                                                                                   امسال با   ادب 50 عربی 60 دین 90 یا 100  زبان 80   ریاضی 30 فیزیک 50 شیمی 30 رتبم تو منطقه چن میشه؟


ورود | گزینه دو

----------


## امیر ارسلان

خودتون رو برای تاثیر قطعی آماده کنید که اگر هم قطعی شد ضرر نکنیم

----------


## امیر ارسلان

دوستان
برای مثبت یا قطعی بودنش مجلس تصمیم میگیره درسته؟؟

----------


## ata.beheshti

برای کسی که معدل داغونه مثبتم همچین توفیری نداره اصلا دخالت دادن معدل از ریشه تو نظام کنونی اموزشی ایران اشتباهه...باید امنیت و استاندارد بودن نهایی ها در حد یا قابل مقایسه با کنکور باشه....هییییییییی خدا......

----------


## saj8jad

> دوستان
> برای مثبت یا قطعی بودنش مجلس تصمیم میگیره درسته؟؟


احتمالا
شاید هم شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تصمیم بگیره
بازم معلوم نی ، باید تا یکشنبه 19 اردیبهشت صبر کرد متأسفانه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ali1375-0016

> ورود | گزینه دو


 اینجوری ک خیلی سخته بایذ ریاضی 80 بزنم تا     تازه 200 بشم

----------


## INFERNAL

خداوند خیرشان دهاد :Yahoo (4): 
ینی واقعا این مدت خیلی زحمت کشید

----------


## Ali.psy

> برای کسی که معدل داغونه مثبتم همچین توفیری نداره اصلا دخالت دادن معدل از ریشه تو نظام کنونی اموزشی ایران اشتباهه...باید امنیت و استاندارد بودن نهایی ها در حد یا قابل مقایسه با کنکور باشه....هییییییییی خدا......


سلام 
درسته ولی از قطعی بهتره درصد خالص کنکور بهتره که تا با قطعی بیاد پایین تر... مثبت که عالیه از این جهت اونوقت با تلاش کنکورت جبران میکنی

----------


## konkur100

> برای کسی که معدل داغونه مثبتم همچین توفیری نداره اصلا دخالت دادن معدل از ریشه تو نظام کنونی اموزشی ایران اشتباهه...باید امنیت و استاندارد بودن نهایی ها در حد یا قابل مقایسه با کنکور باشه....هییییییییی خدا......


*برای کسی که معدل پایین داره معدل مثبت شه که خیلی عالی میشه ! چون رتبش خالص از کنکور حساب میشه . چی میگی شما !!!!! زمین تا آسمون فرقه*

----------


## hamlo

احتمال 100 درصد !  :Yahoo (21): 

یه چیزی تو مایه های همون تخم مرغ غاز  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> احتمال 100 درصد ! 
> 
> یه چیزی تو مایه های همون تخم مرغ غاز


احتمالو نوشتم تا بدونم چند بار تاکید کردم که 100 درصد ! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> احتمال 100 درصد ! 
> 
> یه چیزی تو مایه های همون تخم مرغ غاز


زیاد سخت نگیر بزرگوار  :Yahoo (1):  ، منظور 99.9 درصد بوده تقریب زد 100 درصدش کرده  :Yahoo (4): 

آره تقریبا یه چیزی تو همون مایه های تخم مرغ شتر مرغ  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hossein.A

> احتمال 100 درصد ! 
> یه چیزی تو مایه های همون تخم مرغ غاز


شما دعا کنین این قضیه اونجوری که صلاح همه در اون دخیله بشه ! شخصا اثبات میکنم 1+1 اگه شرایط خوبی محیا باشه بعضی موقعها مساوی با 2 نمیشه !

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> اینجوری ک خیلی سخته بایذ ریاضی 80 بزنم تا     تازه 200 بشم


انشالا تاثیر معدل مثبت میشه و راحت میشیم

----------


## mil

> انشالا تاثیر معدل مثبت میشه و راحت میشیم


تموم شد رفت به فکر ترمیم باشید

----------


## _7challenger6_

*متاسفم نه از بابت بحث معدلو اینا . معدله خودم هم چنگی به دل نمیزنه. مثبت خواهد شد . متاسفم برایه بعضیها که فکر میکنن دیگه معدل حل بشه کنکور آب خوردنه. بهتون قول میدم زیرش امضا میکنم کنکور امسال به شدت سختر از ۹۴ خواهد بود . چرا؟چون کنکور عقبتر افتاده .بعد از کنکور  هیچکس دیگر به یاد معدلش نخواهد بود. کنکور با کسی شوخی نداره . به قوله یکی از دوستانwinter is coming.........*

----------


## opposite

> احتمال 100 درصد ! 
> 
> یه چیزی تو مایه های همون تخم مرغ غاز


شاید غیر عادی باشه ولی مثل (( تخم مرغ غاز )) نیست
احتمال رو که خودتون خوندین توی بازه ی صفر بسته تا یک بسته قرار داره
که احتمال 100 درصد همون یکه که بهش میگن قطعا یا حتما یا ... .
(البته من اینجوری فکر میکنم ممکنه درست باشه یا غلط)

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

این چطور احتمالیه که امکان وقوعش 100 درصده؟!  :Yahoo (10):  :Yahoo (20): 
پس پیش بسوی تاثیر مثبت ...  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## nacli

قطعی میمونه. اونایی ک ترمیم ثبت نام کردن. آقا کارت ورود ب جلسه رو بهتون دادن یا نه؟

----------


## _7challenger6_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir76hossein


قطعی میمونه. اونایی ک ترمیم ثبت نام کردن. آقا کارت ورود ب جلسه رو بهتون دادن یا نه؟


یکشنبه ی هفته بعد صحبت میکنیم 
اینم یه حرف غیر تکراری الان خوشت اومد*

----------


## nacli

> *
> یکشنبه ی هفته بعد صحبت میکنیم 
> اینم یه حرف غیر تکراری الان خوشت اومد*


ایول دمت گرم از ریپلای در اومدی  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> تموم شد رفت به فکر ترمیم باشید


کسی نظر شما رو نخواست

----------


## nilofar76

یعنی چی برای معدل زیر 15 چندان مهم نیست تاثیرمستقیم باشه یامثبت مگه میشه!!!!!!!؟مگع داریم؟؟؟تاثیرمثبت ینی اونایی که بالان حساب میشه اونایی که پایینن اصن حساب نمیدن! !

----------


## Hossein.A

> یعنی چی برای معدل زیر 15 چندان مهم نیست تاثیرمستقیم باشه یامثبت مگه میشه!!!!!!!؟مگع داریم؟؟؟تاثیرمثبت ینی اونایی که بالان حساب میشه اونایی که پایینن اصن حساب نمیدن! !


دقیقا !!!
شاید تو تاثیر مثبت چندان به چشم نیاد . ولی تو تاثیر قطعی خیلی خیلی بیشتر خودشو نشون میده !

----------


## amir.abs

تاثیر مثبت چی هست اصلا ؟  چطوری حساب میشه

----------


## mil

> کسی نظر شما رو نخواست

----------


## Dr afzal

خدایا شکر

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> فایل پیوست 53734


چه عکس بی معنی ای
فک نمیکنم خدا بتونه تو رو شفا بده
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## zaniar76

> چه عکس بی معنی ایفک نمیکنم خدا بتونه تو رو شفا بده


خدا بر هیر چیزی تواناست دوست من

----------


## mil

> چه عکس بی معنی ای
> فک نمیکنم خدا بتونه تو رو شفا بده


کله ماهی خور یک بار گه خوردی چیزی نگفتم

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> کله ماهی خور یک بار گه خوردی چیزی نگفتم


مطمئن شدم خدام نمیتونه شفات بده
خیلی وضعت خرابه
کلا رد دادی
در ضمن مطمئن باش من غذای شما رو نمیخورم
دیگم نقل نگیر حال و حوصله جر و بحث با موجوداتی مثل تو رو ندارم

----------


## zaniar76

> مطمئن شدم خدام نمیتونه شفات بده
> خیلی وضعت خرابه
> کلا رد دادی
> در ضمن مطمئن باش من غذای شما رو نمیخورم
> دیگم نقل نگیر حال و حوصله جر و بحث با موجوداتی مثل تو رو ندارم


عجب... حداقل اون جمه اولو پاک کن شما زورت میرسه با ایشون بحث کنی با خدا که نمیتونی ... بخاطر یه بحث با دیگران خودمونو بدبخت نکنیم ما زورمون به خدا نمیرسه

----------


## mil

> مطمئن شدم خدام نمیتونه شفات بده
> خیلی وضعت خرابه
> کلا رد دادی
> در ضمن مطمئن باش من غذای شما رو نمیخورم
> دیگم نقل نگیر حال و حوصله جر و بحث با موجوداتی مثل تو رو ندارم


باشه برو پی کارت

----------

